# Bush/Blair



## Yari (Apr 2, 2003)

http://www.creativeexpression.co.uk/BushBlair.mpg

/Yari


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 2, 2003)

Very funny.  I didn't know Blair could hit those high notes like that!  HAHAHA!  :rofl:


----------

